# Certificate of Good Conduct



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi 
Does anyone know how i can get a "certificate of Good Conduct" or in Spanish a
Certificado de Antecedentes Penales. Its for my daughter who returned to the Uk nearly 4 years ago she need it for her employment
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevelin said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know how i can get a "certificate of Good Conduct" or in Spanish a
> Certificado de Antecedentes Penales. Its for my daughter who returned to the Uk nearly 4 years ago she need it for her employment
> Thanks


I found this - it was discussed a couple of months ago & the info you need is all there 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/140213-crb.html


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Great thank you


----------

